# Bundesjustizministerin: Websperren sind "Augenwischerei"



## Newsfeed (3 März 2011)

Für Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger (FDP) bleibt es bei der klaren Absage an Websperren: "Es ist Augenwischerei zu meinen, mit Sperren würden wir Kinder besser schützen", sagte die Justizministerin bei einem Besuch des Heise-Stands auf der CeBIT.

Weiterlesen...


----------

